# Mafia III



## Cyberghost (Jul 28, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/360430/header.jpg?t=1461068052

Genre: Action, Adventure
Developer: Hangar 13 
Publisher: 2K	
Release Date: October 7th 2016​
It’s 1968 and after years of combat in Vietnam, Lincoln Clay knows this truth: family isn’t who you’re born with, it’s who you die for. Now back home in New Bordeaux, Lincoln is set on escaping a criminal past. But when his surrogate family, the black mob, is betrayed and wiped out by the Italian Mafia, Lincoln builds a new family on the ashes of the old and blazes a path of military-grade revenge through those responsible. Intense gun fights, visceral hand-to-hand combat, white knuckle driving and street smarts will all be needed. But with the right crew, tough decisions and some dirty hands, it’s possible to make it to the top of the city's underworld. 

*NEW BORDEAUX, A REIMAGINED 1968 NEW ORLEANS:*
A vast, diverse and seedy open world ruled by the mob and corrupt officials and richly detailed with the sights, sounds and emotionally-charged social atmosphere of the era.

*AN UNINTENDED AND LETHAL ANTI-HERO:*
Be Lincoln Clay, an orphan and Vietnam veteran hell bent on revenge against the Italian Mafia for the brutal slaughter of the black mob, the closest thing to family he’s ever had.

*REVENGE YOUR WAY:*
Choose your own personal play-style, from brute force and blazing guns to stalk-and-kill tactics as you use Lincoln’s military training and gathered intel to tear down the Italian Mafia.

*A NEW FAMILY ON THE ASHES OF THE OLD:*
Build a new criminal empire in your own unique way by deciding which of your lieutenants you reward, and which you betray…

Source: STEAM

​


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2015)

hmm...


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2015)

hmmm..


----------



## Alok (Jul 28, 2015)

Still need to play mafia 2, so can't say what to expect.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Still need to play mafia 2, so can't say what to expect.


I thought Mafia II was a great game with a great story so I am excited for this one.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 29, 2015)

This is a good news


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

Did I saw a girl in those 4. Thats nice.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## max007 (Aug 6, 2015)

^to be honest it's a fuc*ing boring trailer !!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mafia 1 multiplayer released.

Lost Heaven Multiplayer


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2015)

*yawn*


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 28, 2015)

At least the gameplay is not as boring as the trailer.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2015)

subscribing. 

i need to complete Mafia II


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 19, 2015)

​


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome...


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2016)

will this one set the benchmark like MF2 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> will this one set the benchmark like MF2 ?


Game performance wise? It probably will have a benchmarking tool. 


Story wise I still consider Mafia I the best. Absolutely brilliant story. Loved it all the way.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Now available on STEAM to preorder for ₹999


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 20, 2016)

wow nice cant wait for this one hopefully they will make mafia 5 story in current generation


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2016)

Woah! 

Never played Mafia 1, but Mafia 2 was fun. Story was decent and the combat mechanics were good. Actually felt like a proper Mafia game. I have high expectations for this one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Woah!
> 
> Never played Mafia 1, but Mafia 2 was fun. Story was decent and the combat mechanics were good. Actually felt like a proper Mafia game. I have high expectations for this one.



If Mafia 2 was fun you'll love Mafia 1 even more. For me even today, Mafia 1 is the best. What a game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Now available on STEAM to preorder for ₹999



Price increased to ₹2499 both retail and steam :angry_NF::angry_NF: .F**k u 2K , Oh god why I don't foresee this :sad_NF:


----------



## snap (Apr 22, 2016)

WTF why did they increase it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

I was thinking of getting it at the 999 range but 2.5k is way way out of my budget.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 23, 2016)

snap said:


> WTF why did they increase it?



Popularity?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Popularity?


Nope. Greed.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably to cash on the popularity of the franchise

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 24, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Nope. Greed.





Cruzy said:


> Probably to cash on the popularity of the franchise
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Then we will boycott this game. Should be failed in India badly and then they will learn their lesson.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2016)

They can do all they want. I'll buy it when it goes at 75% or 80% discount after several years. Its not like I am dying to play this damn game.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2016)

gameranand said:


> They can do all they want. I'll buy it when it goes at 75% or 80% discount after several years. Its not like I am dying to play this damn game.


If you have played Mafia II, who are you kidding? XD


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2016)

I have played Mafia 2 and I am not crazy about this game. Savvy ??
I have played so many games that new games hardly excites me to buy them and play them on release. I prefer to play games when the development of that game is complete.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

Thinking of pre ordering this.....


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gamescom 2016 Trailer


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 5, 2016)

A Look at the Post-Release Content Coming to Mafia III


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 6, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> A Look at the Post-Release Content Coming to Mafia III


Did you pre-order yet?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 6, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Did you pre-order yet?



nop still havnt


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 12, 2016)

Mafia III PC System Requirements Revealed

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows 7 64-bit
INTEL CPU: I5-2500K
AMD CPU: AMD FX-8120
RAM: 6GB
AMD GPU: Radeon HD7870
NVIDIA GPU: GeForce GTX 660
VIDEO MEMORY: 2GB
HD: 50GB (free space)

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows 7 64-bit
INTEL CPU: I7-3770
AMD CPU: AMD FX 8350 4.0 Ghz
RAM: 8 GB AMD
AMD GPU: Radeon R9 290X
NVIDIA GPU: GeForce GTX 780 or GeForce GTX 1060
VIDEO MEMORY: 4GB
HD: 50GB (free space)

Source: Mafiagames


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

^^Requirements are heavy


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

Mafia 2 also had very heavy system requirements and add that $hite Nvidia Physx (Thankfully dead now).


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 7, 2016)

A message to our PC players


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 7, 2016)

> *Mafia III’s performance is consistent across all platforms, and right now the game runs at a solid 30 frames-per-second.*


*media.giphy.com/media/iUJrcUATzeELu/giphy.gif


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 9, 2016)

​
- - - Updated - - -

​


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2016)

Why Mafia 3 is a downgrade to Mafia 2.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

They took this many years to downgrade a game ??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

Most probably an entirely new team worked on Mafia 3 who have not played Mafia 2, therefore they have no idea about Mafia 2 mechanics.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes its very much possible. But still if you are making a fckin sequel and haven't played the previous games or understood them properly, they need to do some homework.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2016)

Anybody Completed this game ? Please post your reviews and Rating..so that I can decide to Go or No Go


----------



## masterkd (Nov 23, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody Completed this game ? Please post your reviews and Rating..so that I can decide to Go or No Go



IMO it is a no go unless you get very deep cut. I have completed the game and gameplay is not very good. Sometimes AI is horrible, missions are monotonous and not that much fun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2016)

masterkd said:


> IMO it is a no go unless you get very deep cut. I have completed the game and gameplay is not very good. Sometimes AI is horrible, missions are monotonous and not that much fun.



Will skip this one then.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

I had high hopes from this one.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I had high hopes from this one.


Hopes are shattered all the time in this era of gaming. Sometimes because of developers and most of the time because of publishers.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Hopes are shattered all the time in this era of gaming. Sometimes because of developers and most of the time because of publishers.


How do publishers mess it up? The graphics are good but the storyline and control sucks.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How do publishers mess it up? The graphics are good but the storyline and control sucks.


By giving too less time to developers to make a game and polish it.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2017)

gameranand said:


> By giving too less time to developers to make a game and polish it.


But for this game developers had enough time, didn't they?


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Why Mafia 3 is a downgrade to Mafia 2.


I hoped that they would release patches for some of the glitches by now.


----------

